# SE Lateral Buildings April 2022



## bassist (Apr 26, 2022)

How did you do in the lateral PM? I did ok in the AM, and I felt very pressed on time in the PM. In one question I did one part wrong, and in the last question, I only did 2 parts and wrote equations for the other 2 parts. Do I still have a chance?
I would also like to hear from someone who didn’t do all 4 problems perfectly in the past, and still passed.


----------



## bassist (Apr 26, 2022)

I did the last question first as I thought it was an easy one. I did the 2nd Q in the end for which I didn’t have the time.


----------



## bassist (Apr 26, 2022)

I had about 30 min for Q2.


----------



## tharealsimba (May 3, 2022)

so is this thread going to be our "welcome to the suck" for this cycle?


----------



## E720 (May 3, 2022)

Like I have said before, I have skipped parts of a problem before as I ran out of time and still got an acceptable on that question.


----------



## bassist (May 3, 2022)

That is very encouraging!


----------



## psustruct (May 6, 2022)

Overall I feel better than hopeful After finishing the lateral exam. There was there was 2 or 3 problems in the morning that I should have gotten the right answer and did not get something very close. I felt that I got quite a few bridge questions correct. The afternoon went good also, I did not have extra time, but I did not run out either. In reflection, I may be getting 2 IR. But with the other 2 being acceptable it should be done with this thing.
Good luck everyone everywhere


----------

